# Looking For A 21Rs In The Westcoast



## pearldrop (Aug 20, 2010)

We are looking to buy a 21RS in excellent condition. Our TV is a Toyota Tacoma so we have to keep to the 21RS. Is anyone looking to sell a 21RS who is located on the westcoast? We are located in Vancouver, BC Canada. Thanks!


----------

